# Windows 10: Neues Update wirkt sich negativ auf folgende Spiele aus



## Wastlline (9. März 2019)

Lasst uns doch einmal eine Liste von den Spielen machen, bei denen ihr, nach der Installation des Windows 10-Update KB4482887, eindeutige, negative Veränderungen, festgestellt habt. Bei mir ist es Battlefield 5, das sich mitten im Spiel plötzlich immer wieder verabschiedet.


----------



## Tolotos66 (9. März 2019)

R6S: Grafikfehler(sonst in keinem Spiel oder Anwendung) ohne das die Karte übertaktet ist und Rückfall auf das Desktop. Mit anschließendem Rumgespacke auf dem Desktop/Taskleiste>Neustart muß durchgeführt werden. Das Lustige: es tritt nicht bei jeder Session auf, sondern eher so jedes 3-4 spielen von Rainbow. Da gabs ja auch ein "Miniupdate" von 36.6GB  Vllt verträgt sich da ja was nicht mit dem WIN-Update 
Gruß T.


----------



## Fox2010 (9. März 2019)

Warum schaltet ihr die Gameleiste und den Spielemodus nicht einfach aus im Windows, sollten die Probleme ja behoben sein, Streamer haben da ja auch die Probleme das die Spiele laufen der Stream aber lagt, hab alles Deaktiviert von den shit Update und läuft wie Butter.


----------

